# A6 C5 - Power Steering Noise - Pump or Rack?



## TheGreek (Aug 20, 2008)

hey guys! working on the girlfriends car again...

it had a really bad whining coming from the steering...i checked the fluid and it had some bubbles in it...i found a post that pointed out that the factory connector on the PS pump has just one of the clamps on it...i cut that off and replaced with a hose clamp and cranked it down good...apparently that old clamp allows for air to enter the system over time...

that works...it quieted down a ton...topped off and bled the system...

then this weekend the power steering is gone and the sound is awful...

i am thinking it is the pump, but possible the rack...is there anyway to figure out which it is? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFmhJeDpLJU

i found this sweet video on putting the car in the service position, so that will help, but i don't want to do the pump if it is possible that it is the rack...thoughts?


----------



## TheGreek (Aug 20, 2008)

hey guys...heading out there soon...anyone have ideas?


----------



## TheGreek (Aug 20, 2008)

The service position is amazing. That really helped! it ended up being the belt tensionser. The ball bearing seized and couldn't spin anymore. This was the problem....new tensioner...new belt...good to go


----------

